# 120vdc (or So) Power Supply Bank(?)



## Metal (Mar 22, 2016)

So, I'm working on a parts list for my second CNC project, a bridgeport (a bit bigger than the other one)

Long story short
The X and Y axis will be S28-300-k magmotors: *http://www.magmotor.com/brushed/s28.pdf* 
Which I got pretty cheap, and have encoders, so I'd like to use them.

The controllers will be copley 423 servo amplifiers

All this is well and good (and probably too much power for what i'm doing), but I'm at an impasse for power supplys

My previous CNC (steppers and ~48vdc) I just used a single power supply, in this case it doesn't appear to be possible, so I've been looking for alternatives, but I'm a little worried that back-voltage from the motors being turned by table intertia or when I'm cncing might damage something like a bank of PC power supplys (or something else hokey and retrofitted)  at the same time, I'm not sure if getting lets say two 48v power supplys like what I ran before is appropriate, or if there are additional steps I should be taking to prevent an expensive venture from melting down on me.


----------

